# Inconsiderate Boarders



## mgeidson (Dec 28, 2011)

my mom and i own a small ten acre farm and we recently started boarding a couple horses. The horses came in poor condition from a previous barn they were at and when they came here they needed constant care. The people that own these horses are older and they don't ride but wanted a place where they could get proper care, and they also wanted to be able to see them more frequently. In the beginning they were out quite a bit but soon did not come out really at all. They do travel a lot but there are not great at communicating which often leads to us having to pay for their expenses. They also do not know much about horses and that lack of knowledge has been challenging for us. We give them advice on what they need to buy for their horses but they end up buying a very cheap item that ends up not working for the horse. We give these horse excellent care and have given charged very little for board due their financial issues. They are nice people but they get irritated with us when we tell them something is not going to work and give us an attitude. My mom is close to giving them notice to leave our barn and find somewhere else to board their horses. I really don't want to punish the horses for their owners lack of care and knowledge. If you can give me any ideas of what I could do to make our relationship between us and our boarders go more smoothly I would appreciate it.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

if they travel enough so they can't see their horses, then they don't need a break because of finances. Traveling is not cheap. Sounds like they just want someone else to take care of their horses, but want it done at little cost to them
Your mom needs to either give them notice,or raise the board so THEY pay all the expenses that go along with having two horses.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree, if they travel a lot, money is not an issue. It's more the horses are not their top priority. Maybe just sit down with them and say their board covers A, B & C. Anything you have to do on top of that, they will be billed for. Get something in writing that either they be contacted prior to doing anything to get permission or just get blanket permission up front to make decisions for their care.


----------



## hillside farm (Dec 23, 2011)

Boarding horses are just that feed, water, bedding if stalled, or good fences if they are pastured with a shelter and plenty of pasture & water.
That is it.
Vet care, farrier, training, etc. is up to the horse owner, unless you agreed to other things at the time you had them sign a boarding contract.
I agree with the other posts as to them traveling,must have money to travel, so they will have to travel less and take care of their responsibilty with their horses.
Sometimes boarders will take advantage of your kindness, do not let that happen.
Good Luck


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

You don't mention having a boarding contract. I'd start there, and just let them know that because of the huge responsibility and liability involved in caring for an animal as large as a horse, you've decided that you need to formalize the situation more. If you need to, fib a bit and say your home owners insurance found out you were boarding and demanded a contract or they'll drop you  You can then put in writing when their board is due, and if need be, add a clause that says every other month $XX is due for worming and farrier fees. And maybe once per year (pick a month) $XXX will be due for shots/coggins and a holding fee (if need be). Be sure to include what they are paying you for (X lbs of grain, Y flakes/lbs of hay, Z bales of bedding, stall cleaning, turn out... whatever it is that you provide). Good luck!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

My best friend boards a few SELECT horses at her house. She is really careful to select the people and horses well so that they are a good fit. It is YOUR HOME. If you are not happy with the situation, I would give them the boot. It was the same way when I had horses at my house. It is not like you are running a huge business, nor do you want to. It should be a mutually beneficial situation.
Those of us who are fortunate enough to be at my friends house feel lucky to be there, and as such we are more than willing to pitch in if needed (we are rarely asked, but emergencies DO happen), all get along and work together well. We also all watch out for each others horses.

If you decide to keep these people-get a contract that CLEARLY states everything. You are NOT responsible for their horses bills. Period.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mgeidson said:


> If you can give me any ideas of what I could do to make our relationship between us and our boarders go more smoothly I would appreciate it.


A contract and rules.

Your boarders will know what to expect from you and they will know what you expect from them.

Period.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Do you have a contract ? Have you objected to what they are doing in writing ?
basic english common law, says if you dont object then you agree. 
If you are gonna do anything that involves just about anytype of financial or barter transaction you need a contract spelling out the "this for that". As well as duties and responsibilities of each party.
Are you a rescue organization or a boarder. Whether they have finacial problems or money to travel or what not is completely irrelevant. That isnt your problem. Basic care should be included in your price.


----------

